# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Krimi në familje tepër shqetësues në shoqërine shqiptare

## Albo

Është gati e pamundur që një ditë të kalojë pa dëgjuar, lexuar apo mësuar për një krim të ri brenda familjes shqiptare. Babai vret të birin. Fëmija kryen vetvrasje pas polemikave me prindërit. Dhuna fizike ndaj grave i shtyn ato të vrasin bashkëshortin abuzues. Tradhëtia bashkëshortore shpie deri në vrasje. Përdhunime seksuale brenda familjes. Vetëvrasje si një mënyrë për ti dhënë fund mjerimit dhe vuajtjeve. 

Të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë të këtyre krimeve në rritje në familjen shqiptare, të gjithë shokohemi kur i dëgjojmë, por askush nuk e ngre këtë si një problem tepër shqetësues që duhet kuptuar, analizuar dhe adresuar. E hapa këtë temë jo për të dokumentuar këto krime brenda familjes, pasi shtypi shqiptar e bën shumë mirë këtë gjë, e hapa për t'iu ftuar ju të gjithëve për të diskutuar mbi tre pyetje:
*
- Cilat janë shkaqet e krimit në familje?
- Cilat janë pasojat e krimit në familje?
- Çfarë mund të bëjmë si shoqëri për t'i parandaluar këto krime?*

Te pakten une mendoj se ky fenomen meriton vemendjen kryesore te mbare shoqerise shqiptare pasi krimi nuk po kursen me as familjen shqiptare.

Albo

----------


## sanfrancesco

Krimi ne familje eshte gje e re ne Shqiperi dhe ne na ben shume pershtypje, por e keqja qendron (sipas mendimit tim) ne shoqerine ku jetojme.


Cilat janë shkaqet e krimit në familje?Papunesia, varferia, injoranca, semundjet mendore.
- Cilat janë pasojat e krimit në familje?Shkaterrim i familjes, pasiguri e perditshme qe sjell pasigurine nga ai individual ne ate shoqeror.
- Çfarë mund të bëjmë si shoqëri për t'i parandaluar këto krime?Duke pasur parasysh qe ritmet e jeteses behen gjithmone e me frenetike, "krimi " ne familje do te rritet kjo eshte e keqje. rritet stressi qe duhet perballuar ne pune, ne familje, ne shoqeri, jemi ne "konkorrence" ne cdo hap - kemi njem eter  ngandonjehere edhe te pa arritshme qe nuk na lejon te  shijojme momentet e jetes se krahasohesh me  ate c'kane apo jane te tjeret rreth teje. Te jesh ambizios eshte e vlefshme se te ben te ecesh perpara e te arrish objektvat qe i ke vene vetes, duhet vetenm te mos harrohen objektivat brenda limiteve te cdonjerit nga ne po te mos kenaqesh kurre kthehet ne semundje te rrezikshme qe sjellin pasoja te paparashikuara.
Ajo qe mund te bejem ne si individe eshte te krijosh nje ambient te shendoshe ne familje e ne shoqeri, te gjesh kohen per te degjuar tjetrin, e te komunikosh sa me hapur , te japesh nje keshille me vend kur sheh se nje i aferm yti ka nevoje , pa u treguar me i mencur se ben efekt te kundert.

Eshte nje problem mbi te cilin ka shume -shume per te folur e nuk ia del mbane se eshte nje problem i shoqeror human.

pershendetje .

----------


## Kristiano

Varferia materiale ndikon shume pasi vendi nuk ka nje ekonomi te zhvilluar dhe nuk mund te ofroje kushte per cdo familje.
Mentaliteti i shoqerise eshte nje arsye tjeter e krimit te familjes i cili mund te permbaje raste te shumta.

----------


## Dorontina

> Është gati e pamundur që një ditë të kalojë pa dëgjuar, lexuar apo mësuar për një krim të ri brenda familjes shqiptare. 
> 
> *
> - Cilat janë shkaqet e krimit në familje?
> - Cilat janë pasojat e krimit në familje?
> - Çfarë mund të bëjmë si shoqëri për t'i parandaluar këto krime?*
> 
> 
> 
> Albo


*Ka ardh nji mode amerikane ne trojet tona nji demokraci e poshter .Budalla ka drejt gjithshka e i mengjuri ka drejt te fshefet diku ...*

pa punsia,80% nuk ka rrym, nuk ka uj , nuk ka sherim mjeksor nuk ka drejtesi ska gjykat ...keto jan me lujt popullin me nerva.ndegjova se di a asht e sakt profesoret ket vit skishin pas drejt pushimi vjetor se nxensit krejt te dobt ne mesime ..............................

*po te ishin dyert hapuer per Europ asnji shqiptar nuk rrin ne trojet shqiptare .....*
po ketu a ka lumturi ???? jo edhe ketu asht njet, ketu nuk vriten por si shkon per vizit askush askujt edhe met honger dreqi pa pare ste vjen askush me lujt nji dollap vendi......me thirr dikend me pare mbas dy dite ta then shpin....
ka ardh tragjedia per ne shqiptart ....

----------


## BaBa

> Krimi në familje tepër shqetësues në shoqërine shqiptare


Sepse eshte nje kaos i math ne shqiperi dhe njerezit po hajne njeri tjetrrin me dhembe si ne kohen e lashte nga ne kemi ardhur dhe seshte cudi fare qe behet krime ne  mest te familjes, papunsia dhe hallet e medhaja bejn qe njeriu si perballon dote dhe gjen shprese vetem tek vdekja ose ne ''krime''


Normal, eshte nje absurditet qe po i kanoset Familjes dhe shoqeris shqiptare po keto gjera ndodhin ne mbar Globin qe na rrethone,seshte vetem shqiperia e perfshire nga ky Fenomene .



Respekt BABA.

----------


## benseven11

Shkaku eshte te te moskuptuarit e demokracise dhe lirise qe te jep demokracia.
Askush nuk ka te drejte ti kerceje ne fyt tjetrit dhe dhunoje fizikisht,dhunoje hapesiren personale te personit.Gruaja nuk eshte prone,edhe burri nuk eshte prone qe te besh cfare te duash.
Shkak tjeter intoleranca e trasheguar nga diktatura.
Shkaqe te tjera jane paraja.Disa duan te behen milionere brenda nates dhe kur kjo nuk ndodh u jep stress qe shperthen ne violence nga ngacmimet me te vogla.
Nje gje eshte e qarte qe krimet ndodhin ne familje te keqia....Faji i prinderve,gruas apo burrit qe lene femijet jashte kontrollit dhe rreshqasin ne boten e droges dhe krimit.Familja e mire ruhet e forte kur zoteron dashuria respekti dhe disiplina.Kur prindi nuk kontrollon dhe punon me femijen ,nuk e suporton ate,kur prindi vet eshte i pamoral dhe i korruptuar,mos ja vur fajin femijes.Nje shoqeri e standartit te larte ne vlerat morale fillon qe ne familje.
Kur nje i ri ben droge kjo do te thote qe ai ka zgjedhur drogen si mjet per te zgjidhur problemet e tij.Jeta eshte me opsione zgjedhjesh.Zgjedh drogen.Kjo do te thote idiotesi....

----------


## Reiart

Nuk munda te votoj sepse me duhej te zgjidhja te gjithe pyetjet plus edhe dicka qe duhet shtuar eshte edhe SHTHURJA TOTALE E FAMILJES SHQIPTARE. Nuk ka me turp, nuk ka me nder, nuk ka me ndergjegje, nuk ka me edukate, cdo gje eshte e hedhur poshte si nje lecke e vjeter dhe vendin e ka zene ajo qe shohim cdo dite: KRIMI kudo dhe mbi gjithcka. Dhe pa familje te shendoshe nuk ka shtet te shendoshe dhe nuk ka Shqiperi te shendoshe. Demokracia ne Shqiperi shihet si nje pikture me koke poshte.  Une personalisht jame shume pesimist se nje dite Shqiperia do te arrije te jete vertete e shendoshe.

----------


## RaPSouL

Tjeter (Budallalleku)

----------


## merkuri

shume njerz mendojne se cdo gje qe preket-kapet, mundet edhe te hahet!

kjo nuk qendron, nga se mund te infektohesh, apo edhe te helmohesh!

per cdo veprim te ndermarr, se pari duhet llogarit per pasojat e mevonshme.

----------


## qafezezi

Ne Shqiperi shumica e njerezve jane te stresuar vetem per faktin se aty eshte qelbur peshku nga koka. Ne Shqiperi pushteti mbahet nga njerezit me te ligj. Shqiptaret jane kthyer ne njerezit me te pamoralshem ne bote. Hajdute, injorante, frikacake. E gjithe kjo vetem se tek ne mungon metoda e punes, mungon shpirti i solidaritetit, i barazise. Dhe patjeter jane njerezit e mire por te dobet ata qe nuk arrijne dot te perballojne kete lloj situate. Shqiperia pra eshte kthyer ne nje xhungel te veretete. Ne Shqiperi rrojne vetem horrat ne kurris te qorrave.

----------


## skenderbeu82

Sipas mendimit tim varferia shpirterore dhe semundjet mendore jane te vetmet arsye qe qojne njerezit te bejne krime ne familje. S'ka Varferi materiale, mentalitet shoqerie, mungese rendit as opinion publik qe mund ta qojne nje njeri te beje krim te tille.

----------


## resina

> Ne Shqiperi shumica e njerezve jane te stresuar vetem per faktin se aty eshte qelbur peshku nga koka. Ne Shqiperi pushteti mbahet nga njerezit me te ligj. Shqiptaret jane kthyer ne njerezit me te pamoralshem ne bote. Hajdute, injorante, frikacake. E gjithe kjo vetem se tek ne mungon metoda e punes, mungon shpirti i solidaritetit, i barazise. Dhe patjeter jane njerezit e mire por te dobet ata qe nuk arrijne dot te perballojne kete lloj situate. Shqiperia pra eshte kthyer ne nje xhungel te veretete. Ne Shqiperi rrojne vetem horrat ne kurris te qorrave.



Nuk me pelqen mendimi yt per shqiptaret.
Sipas teje, shqiptaret kane gjithe ato cilesi(hajdute,injorante,frikacake)gje qe nuk eshte aspak e vertete, mos i pergjitheso gjerat.
Njerez me probleme ka kudo dhe mos harro,se shqiptaret ne supe kane ato vitet e egra te diktatures qe i bene te humbin vlerat baze te shoqerise.E sot po mundohen kudo per te arritur kohen qe i ka lene 
pas ,per te treguar se jane njerez qe dine te perballen me cdo ndryshim.
Shqiperia nuk eshte xhungel dhe ne Shqiperi rrojne ata njerrez qe jane te zote
te punojne per vete dhe per Shqiperine.

----------


## rrezja25

une mendoje se keto gjera qe po ndodhin ne familjet shqiptare.eshte teper e tmerrshme ne duhet te mundohemi ta parandalojme kete je sepse kjo eshte e teper e keq jo vetem per shqiptaret por edhe per te gjithe poujte e tjere :djall i fshehur:

----------


## qafezezi

Sipas teje resina, 2 milione shqiptare qe jane te papune qenkan njerez shume te zote.
Te papunet jane injorante dhe frikacake ndersa ata qe punojne jane hajdute. Injorante sepse nuk e kuptojne pse jane te varfer dhe frikacake se nuk protestojne per ato qe ju mungojne. Ndersa ata qe punojne jane hajdute sepse ne Shqiperi fitohet leku vetem me force, vjedhje dhe mashtrime.

----------


## resina

> Sipas teje resina, 2 milione shqiptare qe jane te papune qenkan njerez shume te zote.
> Te papunet jane injorante dhe frikacake ndersa ata qe punojne jane hajdute. Injorante sepse nuk e kuptojne pse jane te varfer dhe frikacake se nuk protestojne per ato qe ju mungojne. Ndersa ata qe punojne jane hajdute sepse ne Shqiperi fitohet leku vetem me force, vjedhje dhe mashtrime.


Ku jeton e punon mor zoteri ne ndonje zyre statistikore qe na jep keto shifra
kaq "te sakta" e keto mendime koti.
Pse ne qe punojme jemi hajdute sipas teje? Ke po vjedhim?
Mundin dhe djersen tone po marrim,por kush do te punoje gjen pune,e kush nuk do merret me budallalliqe.

----------


## no name

_Koha që jetojmë, Mungesa e rendit, Varfëria materiale dhe gjera tjera.. 
_

----------


## Gothicus

> Sipas mendimit tim varferia shpirterore dhe semundjet mendore jane te vetmet arsye qe qojne njerezit te bejne krime ne familje. .


Jam plotesisht dakord me ju.

----------


## Almaaa

Gjykoj qe varferia shpirterore dhe ajo materiale jane shkaqet kryesore qe cojne ne krimin ne familje. 
Jam dakordt me "resina" kur thote: [COLOR="DarkRed"]Jeten ta jetosh pa e vrare...[/COLOR]

----------


## DYDRINAS

> - Cilat janë shkaqet e krimit në familje?
> - Cilat janë pasojat e krimit në familje?
> - Çfarë mund të bëjmë si shoqëri për t'i parandaluar këto krime?[


Te tri keto pyetje kane nje te vertete te dhimbshme brenda.
Shqiptaret u detyruan me dhune qe te shajne dhe perbuzin besimin ne Zot.
Ky eshte krimi me i madh i regjimit komunist, kjo ka qene perpjekja partizane per te "vrare" Zotin dhe per t'ju perulur zoterinjve te kuq, duke nisur nga Tito e duke perfunduar tek Enveri.
E gjithe kjo ne emer te gjoja ndertimit te nje shoqerie ateiste, te nje shoqerie pa shpirt dhe pa besim.
Perfundimi - krijimi i dy brezave te shqiptareve teresisht te shperfytyruar!
Nje shoqeri qe nuk ngrihet mbi baza te forta shpirterore dhe jipet teresisht pas jetes materiale me cdo cmim e deri ne shthurje, ajo nuk mund te ece perpara e as mund te siguroje nje te ardhme te sigurte.
Po nuk u rindertua besimi te Zoti, po nuk u clirua shpirti i semure, te gjitha lirite e tjera jane vecse te perkohshme.

----------


## Dorontina

> Te tri keto pyetje kane nje te vertete te dhimbshme brenda.
> Shqiptaret u detyruan me dhune qe te shajne dhe perbuzin besimin ne Zot.
> 
> E gjithe kjo ne emer te gjoja ndertimit te nje shoqerie ateiste, te nje shoqerie pa shpirt dhe pa besim.
> .


Tani hyrja brutale ne demokraci nga nji ateizmi te ashper ....ket te shkolluarit qoft fetar qoft ateist e din mir qka mund te ndodh me nji ndrrimi madh ........si ndikon ne psikollogjin e njeriut.....*ta shofim tani qka na meson jeta* ,apo qka i meson te rijt Jeta ....
shqiptaret jan duke kopju e kopja nuk ka vlerê se nuk asht origjinale...

----------

